# "abgeflachte Kanten" oder 3d look



## HammerHe@rt (14. Oktober 2002)

ich hab mir mal einen Hacken gebastelt (den mann macht wenn man was als erledigt abhackt..also so ein OK Hacken....hoffe ihr kennt den *g*)

in Photoshop dann einfach mit abgeflachte Kanten und Relief und diverser Einstellungen dann so hinbekommen das er plastisch aussieht..

nun hab ich das ganze in Illustrator 10 mit einem Pfad nachgezeichnet..

nun die Frage...wie kann ich dem Teil jetzt so einen plastischen look verpassen oder geht das in dem Programm nicht?

mein Problem is eigentlich das, das wenn ich das Teil aus PS nehme und stark verkleinert ausdrucke dann sieht das sehr gerastert und verschwommen aus...deshalb hab ichs mal in Illustrator nachgebastelt


----------



## mirscho (14. Oktober 2002)

Halli hallo!

Lad mal ein Bild herauf ( Anhang oder so... )

bisl was kann ich mir vorstellen, aber bevor ich mir was falsches einfallen lasse...


----------



## HammerHe@rt (14. Oktober 2002)

*da*

hier

daaaa


----------



## mirscho (14. Oktober 2002)

jo,ok ich habs

...ich weis nur nicht genau, wie ich das anhänge wie du, so das du es dir ziehen kannst...naja ich versuch mal was..mal sehen ob es geht...


----------



## HammerHe@rt (14. Oktober 2002)

kannst mir auch per email schicken 
am besten mit erläuterung wie du das gemacht hast *g*

svenschimanski@gmx.de

thx


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (14. Oktober 2002)

is zwar ein bissl off topic, aber besorg dir mal eye candy. der "bevel boss" - filter is klasse für 3d-look.


----------



## mirscho (14. Oktober 2002)

bitte nicht wundern, das es so "lange" gedauert hatte, die antwort, nur ich hatte dein prob zwar gelesen, in Aktion getreten aber erst so gegen viertel vor 11 

so, falls du es bisl weicher haben willst, so selektiere die erste ebene und gehe bei Effekte --> Stiliisierungsfilter --> Weichzeichnen

eine andere Möglichkeit, wäre auch ein Schlagschatten, der den "look" verbessert. ABER auch dafür die erste ebene makieren...
Effekte --> Stilisierungsfilter -->Schlagschatten

bis denne...

achja: du hast Post 

@caleb: 
zeig mir mal bitte Eye Candy für Illustrator...

und wenn schon...sowas ist echt nicht sinnvoll, bei so einfachen dingen...und vor allem wenn man es nur einmal braucht...da hole ich mit doch kein PlugIn paket für 300$ und mehr...


----------



## harley_horst (16. Januar 2005)

hallo " wie kann ich einefrage im forum stellen  suche mich hier tod  danke im vorraus . mfg horst


----------

